# P0445 - Evap Emission Leak (Large)



## NissanBeginner (Jan 15, 2008)

Pleasssssseeeeeeeee anyone help me out!!!!

I got my oil change done this sunday at local chevron station for my 2001 Nissan Altima (Valvoline oil). They told me that Fuel Injector needs to be cleaned and they did it(They injected some liquid). After that I put gasoline and drove for 5-75 miles in these two days and yesterday evening, I see "service engine soon" light on. I showed it to a mechanic today. He hooked up a machine to my car's computer and came up with a code P0445 - Evap engine emission leak (large). He tightened the gas cap and told me to wait for a day. But I am a pretty much convinced that its not gas cap. I smell fuel when I walk around my car and sometimes even when I am inside driving it with all windows rolled up. 

When the chevron guys did oil change and fuel injector change, the first time I started my car, I felt it did not start immediately and smoothly as soon as I turned on ignition. Also, the car wobbled a bit before stabilizing.


----------



## abdel41 (Mar 18, 2008)

*I have a 2002 altima as well*

Im having the same problem the code is P0445 i just recently got , please let me know if u still having the same problem , it worries me cause when i read the details is says missfire and im not good with mechanic work. so please let me know thanks


----------



## NissanBeginner (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, My problem was resolved by just resetting the computer. After posting here, I posted in few other websites and someone suggested to reset the computer. I took it to a mechanic who just did the same and cleared all the error codes and its been 2 months without any problem.


----------

